# Achtung: Sehr gute Postbank-Phishing-Mail im Umlauf



## Heiko (5 Mai 2005)

Hier der volle Bericht:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050505_01.php

*Und nochmal Achtung!
Die Webseite ist aktuell noch aktiv.*

Bitte die Warnung weitergeben.


----------



## technofreak (5 Mai 2005)

Aus den Sicherheitshinweisen der (echten) Postbank 


			
				postbank.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Phishing Mails *
> In letzter Zeit versenden Betrüger vermehrt eMails, die die Kunden auffordern, Kontonummer, PIN (Persönliche IdentifikationsNummer) und TAN (Transaktionsnummer) preiszugeben. Dabei sind die Absenderadressen der Banken gefälscht.
> Der Link in der eMail führt jedoch nicht auf die sichtbare Adresse, sondern auf eine gefälschte Bankseite. Auf dieser gefälschten Bankseite bitten die Betrüger um Eingabe von Kontonummer, PIN und TAN. Dieser Bankseite fehlen jedoch alle "Echtheitsmerkmale" von Banking-Seiten:
> 
> ...


----------



## DocSnyder (6 Mai 2005)

Der Satz muss heißen:

"Geben Sie *auf keinen Fall[TM]* massenweise Fake-Daten ein! Die armen Phisher finden sonst die Nadeln im Heuhaufen nicht mehr."



/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2005)

Auf der Contentseite ist das Bild der FakeSite zur Zeit nicht verfügbar, daher hier als Anhang
besonders perfide und raffiniert , alle Links auf der Seite führen zur echten Postbankseite
und auch nach Eingabe der Daten  wird zur Postbank weitergeleitet
PS: nur der Schriftzug "Postbank OnLine-Banking" ist etwas "verunglückt" (unten abgeschnitten)


----------



## Reinhard (6 Mai 2005)

Ich habe gerade bei der Postbank angerufen und dem Online-Service die Adresse des Fake-Servers mitgeteilt.


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 Mai 2005)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Der Satz muss heißen:
> 
> "Geben Sie *auf keinen Fall[TM]* massenweise Fake-Daten ein! Die armen Phisher finden sonst die Nadeln im Heuhaufen nicht mehr."



Noch optimaler wäre es, wenn Strafverfolgungsbehörden, in Absprache mit den Banken, die Datenbanken mit "markierten" Daten befüllen, um mal zu schauen, wo diese Daten wieder auftauchen.

MfG
L.


----------

